# hydrolic guestion



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I have this problem with both my tractors. I have a NH450 7' sickle bar mower that is 3pt mounted. On both tractors its either up or down, no inbetween at all.

The mower is adjusted to work on the '50 8N and does a good job mowing. But I cant raise it , lets say, just a foot or so to miss on coming rock.

So I put it on my '67 2000 and have the same problem. Not able to "float" the mower.

Is that the way it is or are both my tractors needing maintaince on the hydro systems??


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Are you saying the 3pt won't stop before its fully raised or is there a hydraulic lift on the sickle bar arm that just raises the blade? 

Any 3pt I have ever seen will stop lifting when you release the lever. Not sure if thats what you're talking about though.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Starting with the control in the "lowered" position, move the control half way to full up. The lift arms will start to move, then stop. As you slowly move the control to full up, it will do nothing till it is at full up position. At that point the arms will rise to full up. With nothing attached to the 3 pt, the arms will stop depending on where the control is set. As soon as I connect any attachment, that has some weight to it, its either up or, as you lower the control lever, it suddenly drops.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Try your procedure again with both tractors, but this time do not attach the top link, only the 2 lower arms. Let us know if anything changes.

-Leon


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok - connected a heavy load to the lift arms only on the 8N. I now have control of the height in the going up and coming down mode. So I'm going to assume something is up when I connect the center link.

I'm in the middle of installing a new rad. in the "2000". I will check how that one reacts in an hour.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Got the "2000" going and hooked up the lift arms to a load. Thats when I saw I had the draft control lever down. Moved it to the up position and lifted and lowered the load as wanted. 

So I checked where the draft control lever was on the 8N and it is in the up position.

Now I'm guessing that maybe the 2000 is OK and I only have a problem with the 8N ??


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

That sounds about right. Check to see if the top link rocker moves back and forth or if it's stuck to the rear end housing. Also check to see if you can rotate the large spring by hand or not. If you have an I&T shop manual it will tell you how to make the external adjustments for center link on your top cover. If the external adjustments don't work then you have to pull your top cover and make internal adjustments or find the worn out parts and replace them.

-Leon


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you Leon, I have a book somewheres.


----------

